# NC-Gaston County Animal Control-SENIOR GOLDEN!!



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Paw crossed one of the rescues will come through


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I hope one of the Golden Ret. Rescues can come through for him too. All four Rescues in NC are FULL and we are extremely short on Foster homes-anyone living in NC that is close to one of the Golden Retriever Rescues in your area, if you can foster, please contact them ASAP. We are limited to the number of Goldens we can help because of it. 

The GR Rescues are also having to concentrate on the Purebreds-CFGRR is currently at it's limit for mixes.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

Thanks- I hope you and the other NC Golden Ret. Rescues get some Foster Volunteers!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If a Golden Retrieve Rescue doesn't take this pup, try an all breed rescue.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

He looks all golden and beautiful to me. 

900 animals a month???!!!!???? Wow, how big is this county and why aren't they doing something about this?


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I hope one of the Golden Ret. Rescues can come through for him too. All four Rescues in NC are FULL and we are extremely short on Foster homes-anyone living in NC that is close to one of the Golden Retriever Rescues in your area, if you can foster, please contact them ASAP. We are limited to the number of Goldens we can help because of it.
> 
> The GR Rescues are also having to concentrate on the Purebreds-CFGRR is currently at it's limit for mixes.


Unfortunately this is true. I hope that Riley, and the two other Goldens that came in with him will go to new homes fast as they are pretty much "ready to go"..... healthy, altered, housebroken, HW neg and UTD on everything. This doesn't happen very often!

I think right now we have two owner surrenders waiting to come in. Sorry to go OT!!!

I can't believe that dog is 10 years old. No white in the face! I hope he finds his way out of there.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Leah*

I just Emailed Leah to ask if this poor Golden was rescued.

[email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*got an email this morning*

*LEAH HASN'T ANSWERED MY EMAIL YET, but I got this email this morning.
This poor Golden does not have rescue and will die today at 4 PM!!!!*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
To: [email protected]
From: [email protected]
Date: Wed, 28 Jul 2010 13:12:35 -0400
Subject: [Senior Dog Rescue] URGENT!!! Dallas, NC ~ GASSING Senior Golden Retriever at 4pm TODAY

*
Email [email protected] (@gcps.org) AND [email protected] (@yahoo.com) to help this senior Golden. * 


Thank you.


----------

